# was muss ich an den Maasplassen beachten wenn ich mit einem Boot Angeln möchte.



## wolfgang 58 (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo ich muss mich erst einmal Vorstellen:
Ich heisse wolfgang bin 58, wohne in Belgien, bin Holländer habe aber die lezten dreißig Jahre im Ausland verbracht und kaum geangelt.Habe seit 20 Jahren nur selten geangelt, jezt habe ich mir mit meinem Enkel die Maasplassen als gewässer ausgekuckt. Ist schön das es hier so viel Informationen sind. Meine Frage, wenn ich mit einem schlauchboot mit 6 Ps Aussenborder Angel möchte wie muss das Boot ausgerüstet sein und benötige ich ein vaarbewijs?
viele Grüsse Wolfgang


----------



## krauthi (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: was muss ich an den Maasplassen beachten wenn ich mit einem Boot Angeln möchte.*

hallo  wolfgang  erst mal  willkommen hier im board

wie du ja schon selber  geschrieben hast  sind hier im board  viele info´s  für dich drinn   was wichtig ist !  das du mit deinem schlauchi  und den 6 ps   nicht  schneller als  20 km/h sein wirst  ansonsten  brauchst  du den vaarbewijs ( führerschein)

solche  sachen wie verbandskasten  feuerlöscher  usw sollten auch mit an board sein  da es  schnell teuer werden kann  wenn man ohne aufem wasser  ist 


falls du noch info´s brauchst  dan einfach melden 



tot ziens
Krauthi


----------



## wolfgang 58 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: was muss ich an den Maasplassen beachten wenn ich mit einem Boot Angeln möchte.*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Tot ziens en een goede vangst Wolgang.


----------



## sturmboot_hawk (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: was muss ich an den Maasplassen beachten wenn ich mit einem Boot Angeln möchte.*

@ all,

das ist noch lange nicht alles. Mit im Boot müssen wie Frank schon schrieb Feuerlöscher und Erste Hilfe Kasten sein. Aber auch eine Rettungsweste für jeden Bootsinsassen. Des weitern, wenn Wolfgang z.B. vor hat vom verankerten Boot aus zu Angeln benötigt er einen Ankerball und dementsprechende Beleuchtung um bei schlechten Sichtverhältnissen oder Nacht von anderen Schiffen geseehn zu werden bzw. auf sich aufmerksam machen zu können. Oft kommt es vor, das sofern es zu einer Kontrolle durch die Wasserschutzpolizei kommt, nach dem Versicherungsnachweis fürs Boot gefragt wird (Haftpflichtversicherung). Man sollte auch einen Nachweis mit sich führen, um beweisen zu können, das Boot und Motor Eigentum sind. Grund: Speziell diese kleinen Außenborder werden gerne gestohlen ! Bei diesen Kontrollen der WSP sind im vergangenen Jahr mehrere geklaute Außenborder wieder aufgetaucht.

Was viele auch nicht wissen:

Nachts ist es verboten in den Maasseen zu angeln. (Genaue Zeiten siehe niederländische Angelpapiere)

Die Wasserstraßen der Berufsschifffahrt (Maas, Julianakanal etc.) Sind wie Verkehrsstraßen zu sehen. Wer dort als Führer eines Bootes etc. mit Alkohol erwischt wird, muss mit einer empfindlichen Geldstrafe rechnen. Entweder 1500 € sofort oder min. eine Woche niederländischer Knast. Hups..

Unglaublich aber wahr, werde den Link zum Bußgeldkatalog nachreichen

Grüße

SH


----------



## wolfgang 58 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: was muss ich an den Maasplassen beachten wenn ich mit einem Boot Angeln möchte.*

Erst einmal Danke,
Da ich vor gut 30 Jahren das lezte mal, auf den Rottermeeren (nähe Rotterdam)  gesegelt und geangelt habe sehe ich mich als Neuling und freue mich über alle Ratschläge die ich bekomme.
Gruss Wolfgang.


----------



## sporti2000 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: was muss ich an den Maasplassen beachten wenn ich mit einem Boot Angeln möchte.*

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit meinem 2 PS Spaßboot aus? Es ist ja nur ein einfaches Schlauchboot mit kleinem Motor, brauche ich dafür auch Feuerlöscher und sowas?


----------



## krauthi (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: was muss ich an den Maasplassen beachten wenn ich mit einem Boot Angeln möchte.*

ich denke mal das ist unabhänging   von größe und ps zahl   sondern gilt   für alles  wassersportfsahrzeuge


----------



## krauthi (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: was muss ich an den Maasplassen beachten wenn ich mit einem Boot Angeln möchte.*

hier mal  ein interessanter link    was man  beachten sollte   in NL


*Wasserschutzpolizei - Informationen - Sportschifffahrt - Wassersportführer 2006*


----------



## Fishing Buddy (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: was muss ich an den Maasplassen beachten wenn ich mit einem Boot Angeln möchte.*



			
				sporti2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit meinem 2 PS Spaßboot aus? Es ist ja nur ein einfaches Schlauchboot mit kleinem Motor, brauche ich dafür auch Feuerlöscher und sowas?


 
Nein, das gilt nur für "schnelle" Boote (> 20 km/h), das dürftest Du mit
2 PS nicht erreichen.

mfG, Andreas


----------



## wolfgang 58 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: was muss ich an den Maasplassen beachten wenn ich mit einem Boot Angeln möchte.*

Danke füür den Link, ist super.
Gruss Wolfgang


----------

